# Bronx Zoo, NY



## Philth (Mar 14, 2007)

The Bronx zoo is awesome.  I go at least once a year, and if your ever in the area you should check it out.  I am inexperienced with taking pics through glass, so I apologize in advance for blurry pics. 

Being so close to a Gaboon Viper, face to face, is a rush.  It dosent matter if there is a 3 inch thick piece of glass seperating you.













Later, Tom


----------



## rollinkansas (Mar 14, 2007)

any other cool reptiles you see there?


----------



## Philth (Mar 14, 2007)

*more snakes*

King Cobra





King Cobra





Aruba Rattlesnake





 Emerald Boa





Eygption Cobra?


----------



## Philth (Mar 14, 2007)

Red Spitting Cobras





Cobra ?





Red tail rat





Green Anaconda





Huge Blood python





???


----------



## syndicate (Mar 14, 2007)

cool pics man.that viper in the first post is beautiful.think id prob feel safer behind the glass haha


----------



## Jeff_C (Mar 15, 2007)

Philth said:


> Being so close to a Gaboon Viper, face to face, is a rush.  It dosent matter if there is a 3 inch thick piece of glass seperating you.


Did you weep like a baby ;P 

Jeff


----------



## Longbord1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Damn! that king is magnificent! How big was that bad boy?


----------



## Gesticulator (Mar 16, 2007)

Fantastic photos, Tom. Damn, I have been to the Bronx countless times, but it never looked as good as in your posts!


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 16, 2007)

Tom,

Great pics of what looks like a great place.  You may want to consider getting yourself a polarizing filter -- takes the reflection right out of glass.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Philth (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Thanks for the tip Dave.  Do they make those filters for regular piont and shoot cameras ?  Sorry, Im a little out of the loop on Photography.

Here's some of ther Croc's and gator's

False gharial _Tomistoma schlegelii_ These things were MASSIVE 














Cuban Croc.













American Alligator babies


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 17, 2007)

Philth said:


> Thanks for the tip Dave.  Do they make those filters for regular piont and shoot cameras ?  Sorry, Im a little out of the loop on Photography.


If you can put a screw-on attachment in front of your lense then you should be able to find one.  A lot of point-and-shoot digitals allow you to add a filter, but sometimes you have to buy an adapter.  What camera are you using?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Philth (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Dave, 

     It looks like it has two tiny screws on both sides of the lens.  Its a Olympus C-765  "ultra zoom".  

Later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Mar 18, 2007)

Panama Frogs ????


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 19, 2007)

Tom,

Looks like your situation is similar to my own, as I use an Olympus.  In your case, you need the CLA-4 lens adapter kit.  This screws onto the existing lens (not the part that telescopes out, but the housing just around that -- you can see it is threaded on the inside) and provides a 55mm thread on the other end.  You can then screw a 55mm circular polarizing filter onto that.  Both items should be available on ebay.

This site has some info on polarizing filters: http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/polarizers.shtml.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice pictures of good looking animals!
The snake with the questionmark is a Agkistrodon bilineatus taylori


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 19, 2007)

The Panamanian ones are Atelopus zetecki I believe. 

Great shots, I am going back there when the Madagascar exhibit opens. Sadly everyone I know who worked there has moved on.


----------



## MindUtopia (Mar 23, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> The Panamanian ones are Atelopus zetecki I believe.
> 
> Great shots, I am going back there when the Madagascar exhibit opens. Sadly everyone I know who worked there has moved on.


Take me with you!    We should plan a field trip.  I've never been to the Bronx Zoo despite the fact that it's been practically down the street from me for years now.  Btw, did you see a burmese python there?  She apparently used to belong to the reptile guy at my petco before she started to take over his apartment and he had to donate her to the zoo.


----------



## galeogirl (Mar 25, 2007)

The Bronx Zoo is great.  I loved all of the crocodiles and monitors they had.


----------



## Philth (Mar 25, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> The Panamanian ones are Atelopus zetecki I believe.
> 
> Great shots, I am going back there when the Madagascar exhibit opens. Sadly everyone I know who worked there has moved on.



Whats the Madagascar exhibit all about.  I didnt see or here anything about it?:? 

Karen, I dont remember seeing any Burm's.  Its Possable I could have missed it.  The enclosure that use to house the legendary Retic "Samantha" was empty.

Later, Tom

Green Tree Monitor


----------



## Philth (Mar 25, 2007)

Some stuff outside of the Reptile house.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Mar 26, 2007)

They were renovating one of the older buildings intoa Madagascar exhibit. Well, a year ago they were at least. They said opening for spring 07. I am not seeing anything on their website, so maybe plans changed.


----------



## DracosBana (Jun 13, 2007)

Found this on their site, the page about the renovations to Astor Court:



			
				Bronx Zoo said:
			
		

> Among the national landmarks on the renovated Court is the Lion House, opened in 1903 as a home for big cats, and soon to reopen as a new exhibit, Madagascar! Dedicated to the unique wildlife of the world’s fourth largest island, this exhibit will be home to lemurs, tortoises, Nile crocodiles, and other creatures found nowhere else on our planet. Various recreated habitats, including the razor-sharp tsingy caves and the spiny forest with its octopus trees and tortoise-back plants, will help transport visitors to this otherworldly land. The exhibit is due to open in 2008, as New York City’s first "green" landmark building.


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Jun 13, 2007)

Try hitting the Newport Aquarium on the Cincy, Ohio / Kentucky border.  The only sharkray on display in the world!  Has an aquarium over 1 million gallons.  Octopi, hammerheads, eels, sting rays, a gator pit, otters, penguins... I gotta upload some pics... damn it.

I have a video of one of the monkey's playing with himself.  Much funnier than on TV.


----------



## Dom (Jun 13, 2007)

Great pics!!
I love the Bronx Zoo. One thing I love about it is that it's in a location that is totally urban and concrete with no real trees around. When you walk through the gates of the zoo it's like a living oasis in the middlle of the concrete jungle.


----------



## bluerich74 (Jun 14, 2007)

I was at The Bronx Zoo in 1989.I thought it was awesome then and Im sure its much improved now.I really loved the rain forrest.Maybe Ill see it again one day.:drool:


----------



## fangsalot (Jun 14, 2007)

Philth said:


> Panama Frogs ????


wow ive seen these in books.are they protected?are they easily obtainable??


----------



## fangsalot (Jun 14, 2007)

why do i always do that?i ask the question without looking it up first,,duuuhh!yeah there endangered,DARNIT!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 17, 2007)

fangsalot said:


> why do i always do that?i ask the question without looking it up first,,duuuhh!yeah there endangered,DARNIT!


Most Atelopus sp. are critically endangered. There is a professor at Yale who has the last 16 of one of the species.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 12, 2007)

*Ahhhhhh.*

So may Memories...I was a keeper at BX for a while.

Thanks for sharing..
DM


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 30, 2007)

Philth said:


> Some stuff outside of the Reptile house.


What are those?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 30, 2007)

Schlyne said:


> What are those?


Look like mongooses. Don't know what species.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 6, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> Look like mongooses. Don't know what species.


you sure? i thought they were skinnier than that.  i was thinking mongooses (i always thought it was mongeese hah) looked more like ferrets or something.


----------



## james (Aug 8, 2007)

*zoo*

Just curious what there insect section was like? Some time ago I shipped them a pile of roaches and was curious what they ended up looking like on display.
James


----------



## Philth (Aug 9, 2007)

james said:


> Just curious what there insect section was like? Some time ago I shipped them a pile of roaches and was curious what they ended up looking like on display.
> James


I dont have and pics or remember seeing any roaches on display.  Are you sure they were for display?  I'll try to get some bug pics up when I have time.

Later, Tom


----------



## james (Aug 10, 2007)

*not sure*

I'm not sure but I sent them alot of species and it was the biggest box of roaches I ever shipped. This was roght when it first opened, but anyway I was just curious.
James


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 11, 2007)

Dwarf Mongoose.
At the mousehouse I assume?


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Aug 12, 2007)

Lovely photos; I adore the Bronx zoo and frequent it. I can't wait until madagascar opens.
There are indeed some inverts on display, mostly millipedes, tarantulas, large beetles, and assassin bugs. I do not recall roaches, but I went to a workshop at the zoo once and got to meet one of the on staff entomologists who was very much into roaches. They had several species breeding "behind closed doors" so to speak, though none on display to the best of my knowing.


----------



## IguanaMama (Aug 12, 2007)

james said:


> I'm not sure but I sent them alot of species and it was the biggest box of roaches I ever shipped. This was roght when it first opened, but anyway I was just curious.
> James


The Bronz Zoo is well over 100 years old, soooooooo I doubt you sent them roaches for their opening.  One of DH's patients is a curator there, I will ask him to ask him about what they would have done with a giant box of roaches.  My guess they were used behind the scenes or for food or research.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 13, 2007)

The roaches there are strictly used for food...no roach displays unless you count some of the cages in the monkey house.


----------



## james (Aug 13, 2007)

*well you would know better than me*

I can't remember the broker but I shipped them a ton of species and he said it was for a new insect wing of the zoo. This was some time back but I do not know anything about the zoo since I live in California. I was just curious because they order some rare species, but it sounds like they just became food.
James


----------



## Miss Bianca (Feb 8, 2011)

This picture was taken at the Bronx Zoo a few months back.


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 13, 2011)

That's what I was waiting for !!! Where's the BUG PICS????!!!


----------



## fangsalot (Feb 14, 2011)

looks like they thought it would be creepier to have two differant species of roach in the enclosure.


----------



## stuart b (Dec 23, 2011)

Man, that photo of the gaboon is a bit intimidating yet very cool!  The Bronx Zoo is on my to do list one of these days.  I have some family who live out there, which would make it a great excuse to visit.  We recently went to Disney World and went to Animal Kingdom.  It was ok, but I think I would enjoy the Bronx Zoo much more!


----------

